# soaked lumber delivered to my house



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

I have not had to buy lumber before where the boards were so long I had to have them delivered. So I bought 26 2X10X24' boards and had them delivered. They made a big deal of beating the rain we were supposed to have tomorrow. So I get there, cut the bands and lift the first board. Then the smell hit me. Like a heavy musty almost rotten smell. Then all the boards seem to be SOAKED. They are heavily stained, they have a lot of black and had a gelatinous coating on almost all the boards. It wasn't like water, it was like thin jello… These timber where a LOT of money so I am pretty upset, but before I complain I wanted to reach out and ask if this is normal… I have not ordered like this before, but I don't want these going into my building. I will attach some pics. Also, some of the boards had really long splits.. as in several feet in from the end of the board. So any advice here would be greatly appreciated.









Gumby


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Cracks and mold send it back.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Sap and what appears to be black mold. These were not sent out as dry lumber; it isn't possible that they could get this way on a short road trip. I've never accepted splits like that, but I generally select all my lumber when I build something, to avoid this. I have gone as far as renting a car hauler to bring the long lumber home. That is a long enough trailer for your wood, I think. Some culls might be expected, but if you are doing construction, it's #2 and better, which these split boards are not. Did you pay be check, or credit card? If so, you have some leverage.

Edit to add- you are supposed to be provided dry lumber, and there is no way you got that. I built 112 feet of redwood fence after the '94 Northridge earthquake, and being in kind of a pinch, bought all the pickets at the BORG. Because of the demand, I did not get dry pickets. Every time I bottomed out a nail on them, water splattered out. Then, they shrunk about 1/2" each, over time.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like You got 'soaked' . Send them back. Demand a refund.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup. got to agree with Lloyd and Dark L. They tried to pull a fast one on you. Send or take that junk back and go somewhere else. Before you buy again find some outfit with some honest decent ethics. My best.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I worked for a while for a manufacturer of wooden products. We regularly received 100+ bf shipments of various woods. The only "moist" wood was Cedar and we would have to sticker it and use a fan to circulate wood to dry it. Any hardwood that was advertised as kiln dried came with low moisture content. The only thing applied to the wood was that the ends usually had colored paint or sealant. I asked and was told that was applied at the sawmill to identify species / grade of wood and was not standard. There would normally be some splitting of the ends of a board.

As others said, I would work to return your boards.

In the future, I would inspect the boards as they are unloaded and complain before accepting the load if it is not of the quality specified in the purchase order.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I would send them the photos and ask them what they are going to do about it. If they have to pay for return shipment they may just tell you to keep it and refund your money. You can hope that they are reputable enough for that. If they tell you it got that way in shipment have them file the claim because you're convinced they were shipped out that way.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like its already been a deck for 20 years.

Lumber yards (in my experiences) are usually pretty liberal about taking back lumber that the builder and or homeowner is not satisfied with.


----------



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the replies. What a great forum. I just didn't want to get upset for nothing. Last night a friend that is a builder stopped by, because he thought I was describing the wax they put on timbers to protect them. He took one look at the boards and said "I've never received anything like that. It's disgusting".

So I'm off to get this dealt with. Hopefully it was a fluke. He told me they had almost 200 in stock. It would suck if they all looked like this.

Peace,
Gumby


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Please let us know the outcome, no doubt a reputable company will come through….but you never know.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You don't want to build a moldy structure. No good.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

If our lumberyard manager found out someone loaded and delivered lumber like that, that someone would be without a job. No excuse.

Hope it gets resolved quickly and without a big hassle.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, that moldy stuff should never have been sold…

I cracked up over of the cracked board. It's right along the pith.. But construction lumber is cut like that.

As far as the mold goes, a lot of bleach will remove it…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

What exactly did you order?


----------



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, I went in. Told the guy at the desk I got some lumber at it wasn't up to snuff. I showed him the pictures. He side glanced at the other guy at the counter like he wasn't real happy, and said we will take care of this immediately.

So who knows what was going on, but they were very helpful and we'll see what shows up in the second delivery. Customer service may not be dead after-all… who knew?

Gumby


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

good for you.


----------



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

I just saw the question about what was ordered.. It was #2 or better Doug fir or white fir kiln dried 19% four sides surfaced and chosen for strength and appearance (lol).

Wasn't cheap. almost a grand for 26 boards and delivery.

Gumby


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Well . . . you surely didn't get what you ordered.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking at the pictures, I was almost certain that was pressure treated not #2 Doug Fir. I can't believe they let non-treated wood get so bad it started to look like treated wood. Looks as if it's been sitting unprotected in the weather for quite some time.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Looking at the pictures, I was almost certain that was pressure treated not #2 Doug Fir. I can t believe they let non-treated wood get so bad it started to look like treated wood. Looks as if it s been sitting unprotected in the weather for quite some time.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That's why I asked about the order. I just didn't look like any hardwood I've seen at my lumber suppliers. That's a serious fail.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

It's so off I would speculate that the wrong wood was innocently grabbed for delivery rather than some devious motive. Maybe I'm naive.


----------



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, seeing how quickly and without question said they would fix the issue, I think it was just a snafu. No biggie, happens to the best of us.

Gumby


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's horrible, I wouldn't even build a chicken coop out of that. My chickens deserve better.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I would have blown my top.. and wanted blood..


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> It's so off I would speculate that the wrong wood was innocently grabbed for delivery rather than some devious motive. Maybe I'm naive.
> 
> - LiveEdge


I hope that's so. On the other hand, if 26 boards were delivered and they were the specified dimension, it would make me wonder. Maybe it was a new guy who just didn't know.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's the thing, 24' boards are not common stock in most local lumber yds, I'm guessing they were expensive, special order and came from one of the Lumb yds preferred mill's regional stock yd if there is one. Otherwise they did some traveling, boards that long are rarely used in house framing so they tend to sit "A LONG TIME" that's why you see the mold and mildew the lengths of the boards along with long splits at the ends. They were probably cut early last fall and sat through the winter under all the freaking snow forever.

There are mildewcides you can spray on the boards to kill the buggers if the mat is going in a habitable structure. But, I'd let them dry out to lighten them up and prevent massive shrinkage after installation.

Be aware if the load was in fact a special order the odds are extremely high you're going to be charged a return/restocking fee, could be 10 -20% of the cost.


----------



## TarHeelz (Sep 13, 2012)

He doesn't need to be concerned about a restocking fee on defective material and/or fraudulent activity.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Tarheelz,
You know this how?
I use and purchase from 4 different Lumb yds and all have special order return policies.

The yd in question may absorb the split boards but wet with mold isn't within that parameter.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

If I had to pay those boards would find their way into the parameter of someone's rear end. Wet and moldy I'm with tugboat I would want blood after a grand and then maybe a restocking fee for their own incompetence no sir it wouldn't happen, policy or not it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

There's a reason lumb yds don't stock them, = no one uses them on a regular or occasional basis, so they sit and sit and sit at regional sites or the mills. Said dims are rare because of the trees themselves hence the expense for those lengths. Correct or not construction has been moving toward engineered lumber for 20 yrs, in general more predictable, stabile and lighter in all size and length ranges and in general can be constructed from waste products (plywood). The main drawback to engineered lumber is their fire rating.

The pictured lumber is fine for immediate installation to barn, shed or shop, they will dry out and the current mold and mildew can be removed. That said only the distaste for the looks of the material is comes to question.

If the OP had been an experienced framer or carpenter he would have avoided even considering said stock not cue to looks but that there are better, more reliable ways to span long lengths than using long boards. Gravity and weight sag alone will distort whatever the project was like a floor ceiling or roof structure


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Whoever your yard buys from sold them bunk and they knew it. That lumber was left out in the elements in a tightly bound stack and the result is it trapped water and got moldy. It is now junk. You did a great job getting them to switch it out and deliver you fresh wood. Next time, cut the stack open and pull it apart before accepting delivery.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I got some news for you Hornedwoodwork all lumber yds get their lumber in baled lots off the tractors from the regional stock yds and or the mills and they stay that way till the block above is gone, only then are the bales are cut, except for KD all SD spruce and PT framing lumber is out in the open.

It may be done different at Lowes or HD but then again what contractor in his or her right mind would buy from them.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Whoever your yard buys from sold them bunk and they knew it. That lumber was left out in the elements in a tightly bound stack and the result is it trapped water and got moldy. It is now junk. You did a great job getting them to switch it out and deliver you fresh wood. Next time, cut the stack open and pull it apart before accepting delivery


Here's a good example where grammar and good English matters. These two posters have differing opinions. I would be more apt to believe the one who is better spoken, with correct punctuation, grammar and spelling than the post that is confusingly written. ..Strictly my opinion.



> I got some news for you Hornedwoodwork all lumber yds get their lumber in baled lots off the tractors from the regional stock yds and or the mills and they stay that way till the block above is gone, only then are the bales are cut, except for KD all SD spruce and PT framing lumber is out in the open.
> 
> It may be done different at Lowes or HD but then again what contractor in his or her right mind would buy from them.


----------



## gumbydammit (Jul 16, 2015)

Well,

The lumber yard came out and picked up the nasty boards and went back into the stock to get good ones and I got a phone call. He said they were all "Starting to turn" as he put it. So I am getting a refund. I found another supplier and same thing. Third supplier… all perfect boards and their price was higher by almost fifty percent. Just under fifty dollars a board. Ouch… so I am checking one more place today and if no luck, I may have to get the pricier boards. It hurts, but better than moldy boards.

Gumby


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to hear they made good on it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I ask what youre using the boards for? I worked a handful of summers at a local lumberyard and from what I can remember, the 24'ers were stacked waaay in the back. Mostly because they sold only one or two every now and then. At that length and dimension it seems like engineered beams would be a better way to go. LVL's or TJI's.

With all that said im glad theyre treating you right. Hopefully you don't have to ante up for the pricier ones.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Gotta ask - if they aren't punky or structurally defective (other than the one with the huge split) can the be pressure washed with a deck cleaner that has a mildewcide in it? If you google that issue it seems to be a common problem, and washing with a bleach is a common solution.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Yonak,

To each his own, this is what keeps my pants from falling to the floor.

34 yrs in the construction trade specifically framing, having an unrestricted license for residential and commercial structures since 1990 and registered as a Home Improvement contractor since 1992. "Unrestricted" allows me to frame up to 40,000 cubic feet of structure without an engineer or architect. This gives me a knowledge base edge over anyone who read a book once, bought some screws from a hardware store, made a jewelry box and or watched episodes of This Old house or the New Yankee Workshop and thought it was from the mouth of God and thereby became an authority in all aspects of the construction trade.

I've subbed, played general and caretaker for properties since 1990 when I passed the test. Rather than have it bought for me like many did prior to the mandate discarding 5 yrs minimum experience in the trade.

I've spent yrs working with architects, engineers and local building departments; I take courses in new materials and applications. I must take recertification classes every 2 yrs if I intend to renew my MCSL to ensure I'm up to date on all changes in the code and field of construction.

What holds your pants up Yonak?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not to butt in but I'm guessing Yonak's pants are held up with good grammar, correct spelling and a belt.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

OK DVK you got me, I sit chastised, "I have some news for you", "receive their lumber supplies", "gone symbol for period", "capital O for only", "delete (are) between bales and cut and then symbol for period". I don't know how that got there; it must be your fault. "Except for KD, all SD and PT framing lumber remains outside"

It's my own fault for not using Word and think typing. Help me out here, I must be thicker than I believed, what did I misspell in the post in question?

Still, it changes nothing regarding the lumber issue; excluding the split items and poor judgment of the OP's lumber choices, there was nothing wrong with the wet and moldy lumber.

And you do like to butt in.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Here s a good example where grammar and good English matters. These two posters have differing opinions. I would be more apt to believe the one who is better spoken, with correct punctuation, grammar and spelling than the post that is confusingly written. ..Strictly my opinion.
> - Yonak


That could be good advice for choosing your doctor, lawyer, engineer, or other professional whose work depends on academic thinking, but not as much for someone in the trades where the quality of their work depends less on their academic training than their skills and experience.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I am curious myself what 24' 2×10 boards are going to be used for. Seems like framing material for floor joists and hip/valley roofing, not much more.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

You can carve out your own niche in the crowded cutting board market by offering the only 24' cutting boards . . .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

CharlesA, I like the Jefferson quote…life is truly the survival of the fittest…no matter the animal type for man is as much animal as what we call animals. We just happen to be more cunning.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just: that His justice cannot sleep forever. Thomas Jefferson


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Burley, His justice has been sleeping since the beginning of mankind. Except to accept survival of the fittest how else do you explain the world condition? Afterlife justice doesn't make it with me. Who can prove it happens?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Whoever your yard buys from sold them bunk and they knew it. That lumber was left out in the elements in a tightly bound stack and the result is it trapped water and got moldy. It is now junk. You did a great job getting them to switch it out and deliver you fresh wood. Next time, cut the stack open and pull it apart before accepting delivery
> 
> Here s a good example where grammar and good English matters. These two posters have differing opinions. I would be more apt to believe the one who is better spoken, with correct punctuation, grammar and spelling than the post that is confusingly written. ..Strictly my opinion.
> 
> ...


I'm much more likely to believe someone who post some woodworking projects in their woodworking gallery than those who don't.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> What holds your pants up Yonak?
> 
> - Ghidrah


I understand and appreciate your response, Ghidrah. It's totally my fault. I should have clarified that I meant no offense. I only meant to show how good grammar and command of the English language colors how and if we accept counsel. If I can only weigh whose advice I will accept by the advice itself and I have no background information, I will decide if the advice appears sound and if the advice is clear and presented in a thoughtful, considered manner.

Consider this : Say you want to buy a watermelon. You go to the store and there are watermelons in the bin looking clean and hydrated with good color, misted with water. ..And there are watermelons on the floor which are dirty, looking a bit kicked around with dents and bruises. Which watermelon are you going to buy ? The ones on the floor may be every bit as tasty as the ones in the bin but no one will ever know it.

I apologize for the unintended slight. I meant no offense.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Yonak :
> 
> I'm much more likely to believe someone who post some woodworking projects in their woodworking gallery than those who don't.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Guy, I admit to procrastination. At first I thought I'd start posting projects as I finished new ones. That was a failed strategy because my business has kept me hot footing it for the past year and a half or so and I have only had time to work on "around the house" upgrades and appliances that I don't feel are suitable for the Woodworking Gallery.

Then, it occurred to me to at least post some past projects, identifying them as such, and not new work, but I kept procrastinating there because, once again, my business has kept me especially hopping this year. Well, you have spurred me to post at least a few things and I promise to add some more periodically. I have posted a few frames I made last year and a bathroom project.

I'm hoping to do some real work in the near future as the rush subsides.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Yonak :
> 
> I m much more likely to believe someone who post some woodworking projects in their woodworking gallery than those who don t.
> 
> ...


OK, now your cooking.Very nice work! I guess I'll have to give you some credit. 
Now about the watermelons. Don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------

